# ACANA: PLB - how much to feed?



## kulbida (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello folks,

This is my first post here, seems like a great community.

I have a new puppy Golden Retriever named Kaiser. I am feeding him ACANA Puppy Large Breed. The official website has this chart (PDF).

On the chart it says puppies under 11lbs should be fed 1.5 cups. Then underneath in fine-print it says to feed twice daily. So should I give him 1.5 cups twice a day (3 cups total per day), or split the 1.5cups into 2 feeding portions?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Golden Oliver (Dec 18, 2011)

Looking at the chart for what my 6 month old would need, the guideline for his age and weight would definitely be a total daily amount based on the number of calories per cup. Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## kulbida (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Oliver said:


> Looking at the chart for what my 6 month old would need, the guideline for his age and weight would definitely be a total daily amount based on the number of calories per cup. Congrats on your new pup!


Alright, thanks for the reply! He is only about 10.5 weeks old, so yeah, I thought it may be a bit too much.


----------

